# Strandmuschel suche



## celler (4. Februar 2009)

Sagt mal kann mir einer von euch vielleicht ein bisschen auf die Sprünge helfen?
Ich bin auf der suche nach dieser "Strandmuscheln".
Ich weiß,die heißen nicht so aber ich kenn den richtigen Namen dafür nicht...
Hoffe ihr wißt trotzdem was ich meine.
Ein muss eben für jeden Brandungsangler der auch bei schlechten Tagen ans Meer geht.

Würde gern den richtigen Namen dafür wissen und evt paar Preise oder sogar Internet links wo man diese kaufen kann.

Glg Matze und danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Fischer44 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Hallo,

ich denke Du meinst ein Beach Buddy.
Gibt welche von Dega, Eisele, John Holden, Sundridge.
Ich habe bei Ebay grad mal geschaut und da ist ein Trident von John Holden aus England in einer Auktion.

Gruß fischer444


----------



## celler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

kannst mir davon evt mal den link schicken?
ich hab bei e-bay nur son gammel ding gefunden...
soll ja auch nicht aussehen wie von aldi ausehen......


----------



## Fischer44 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Hab nochmal geschaut, hier der link.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß fischer44


----------



## celler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

hmm,mal schauen,kann das hier von arbeit nicht offnen.
sach trotzdem schonmal danke.

hat vielleicht noch wer ne idee?


----------



## Wattwurm62 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Meinst Du die hier?


----------



## AndiHH (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Hallo,

Bei Beach Buddy würde ich mir persönlich immer ein neues zulegen.Auch wenn Sie naklar dann teurer sind.Jedenfalls hast die Gefahr nicht das es reintropft.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Wattwurm62 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Hier ist nochwas* KLICK*


----------



## celler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> Meinst Du die hier?


 
dann muss ich mir ja noch ein extra zelt mitbringen damit ich die frau beschäftigen kann......



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> Hier ist nochwas* KLICK*


 
kann ich leider hier von arbeit nicht öffnen,werd ich aber zu haus dann machen in der hoffnung das es was ernst gemeintes ist


----------



## Wattwurm62 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

celler... geh mal bei E-bah rein und gib als Suchbegriff "Strandmuschel" ein. Da gibts so ein Teil für 17,95€
Größe: ca 270 x 120 x 120 cm, zusammengelegt nur ca. 65 x 8 x 8 cm.
Zum Lieferumfang: gehören:
Strandmuschel, Farbe: camouflage
Stabiles Gestänge aus Fiberglas
8 rostfreie Heringe, je ca. 18 cm lang
4 Abspannleinen
2 Aufbewahrungstaschen.


----------



## celler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*



Wattwurm62 schrieb:


> celler... geh mal bei E-bah rein und gib als Suchbegriff "Strandmuschel" ein. Da gibts so ein Teil für 17,95€
> Größe: ca 270 x 120 x 120 cm, zusammengelegt nur ca. 65 x 8 x 8 cm.
> Zum Lieferumfang: gehören:
> Strandmuschel, Farbe: camouflage
> ...


 

ne,son ding mein ich nicht.
die,die ich meine sind etwas höher.
da kann man drin sitzen.....


----------



## Wattwurm62 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Du meinst ein Beach-Shelter.


----------



## Klaus S. (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Du suchst das http://cgi.ebay.de/Beach-Buddy-Bran...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Wattwurm62 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

*Beach Shelter von Seapoint* 



Dieser Strandschutz bietet dem Meeresangler bestmöglichen Schutz vor Wind und Regen.
Nicht nur beim Brandungsangeln einzusetzen, sondern auch für die normalen anglerischen Bedürfnisse.
Der Beach Shelter ist in Sekundenschnelle auf- und wieder abgebaut.
Das Material ist besonders dick, um auch heftige Böen und starken Regen abzuhalten.
Maße ca.: L = 150 cm, B = 150 cm, H = 160 cm.
Transportlänge: ca. 200 cm
Gewicht: ca. 3,5 kg
Stangen sind nicht teilbar
Material: 100 % Polyester, wasserabweisend beschichtet.
Farbe: grün.
Mit Halteleinen und Erdhaken
59,99€


----------



## Wattwurm62 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Oder das *Beach Buddy Strandzelt Brandungszelt
von Cormoran. Hat kleineres Packmaß. Kostet nen 10er mehr.*

Ist aber genauso gebaut. Hat teilbare Stangen.


----------



## celler (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

genau sowas such ich......
hast von dem anderen vielleicht auch ein bild?

was haltet ihr von den beach sheltern von jack wolfskin?


----------



## Wattwurm62 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Die sind größer und teurer.
Das von Cormoran sieht fast gleich aus. Fast kein Unterschied.
Die hier reichen doch für paar Klamotten und als Wetterschutz.


----------



## Andy1608 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*



celler schrieb:


> genau sowas such ich......
> hast von dem anderen vielleicht auch ein bild?
> 
> was haltet ihr von den beach sheltern von jack wolfskin?





Matze,kauf Dir nen guten Anzug und du brauchst keine Muschi:m


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## HAI-score (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Matze,
das Ding lässt du nach dem zweiten mal zu Hause im Keller liegen.
Wenn wir dein Gepäck einladen robbt die Hinterachse von meinem Auto sowieso schon auf den Kniescheiben hinterher|uhoh:

nein Scherz, passt natürlich noch mit rein.

Würde aber Andy zustimmen, lieber gut angezogen und keine Muschi emm Muschel!|kopfkrat

Gruß Andreas


----------



## celler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

hä???
es geht hier nicht hauptsächlich  um mich,sondern um mein gerödel was voll einsaut bei der sand pampe....


----------



## Wattwurm62 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Celler... Konntest du dir jetzt die Dinger ansehen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Wattwurm62 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Hier ist noch eins.. nur 13,95€ *KLICK*


----------



## noworkteam (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Wie wäre es mit einem POPUP-Windschutz ?? 

Nix. Stangen, nix Aufbauen, nur sand oder Steine in die bodennahen Taschen und Gut ist. Aufbauzeit: > 1 Minute

Gruß

PS. Gibt es allerdings nicht in Olivgrün..


----------



## celler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

jo,bin jetzt zu hasu...
habs mir angeschaut....
am geilsten ist dein letzter tip ;-)
so ein tippi brauch ich noch,dann mach ich am strand ne vermietung auf..

@noworkteam
wasn ein popup?


----------



## Wattwurm62 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Stell dir das mal vor...mit dem Ding beim Brandungsangeln... #6


----------



## celler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

hab ich mir gerade.......
wäre doch der bringer.
wat meinst wie blöd die leute gucken werden........


----------



## noworkteam (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*



celler schrieb:


> @noworkteam
> wasn ein popup?


 
Hochelastische integrierte Stangen, welche sich nach dem Auspacken aus der Transporttasche in die ursprüngliche Form entfalten. Beim Abbau einfach wieder in die Transportform biegen und ab in die Tasche.

Wir haben ein POPUP auf Fuerteventura (die Insel wo es immer windet) mitgenommen, war einfach, schnell und gut.
Einzig die regelmäßigen Fragen, wo man so ein Zelt erwerben kann, könnten irgendwann nerven...

Gruß


----------



## celler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

wo kann man sowas erwerben?


----------



## caddel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Matze, gehst Du am WE nach Rendsburg?


----------



## noworkteam (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*



celler schrieb:


> wo kann man sowas erwerben?


 

Hier mal ein Video-Link von einem POPUp-zelt..

Gruß


----------



## celler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

ich hau mich wech,geiles gerät......
ist echt ne überlegung wert.
nur wahrscheinlich hält das nicht so lang.......
qualtätsmässig.....


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Vergiss es... viel zu windempfindlich. Beach Buddy (oder ähnliche Bauform) ist das Einzige was wirklich noch bei Windstärke 7-8 stehen bleibt.


----------



## noworkteam (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Vergiss es... viel zu windempfindlich. Beach Buddy (oder ähnliche Bauform) ist das Einzige was wirklich noch bei Windstärke 7-8 stehen bleibt.


 
Deine Aussage stimmt leider nicht..

Unser Popup stand noch, während diverse andere Zelte eine Abflug gemacht hatten...und wir hatten nur mit Sand in den Taschen gesichert.

Nur mal so zu Deiner pauschalen Ansage.

Gruß


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> ist das Einzige was wirklich noch bei Windstärke 7-8 stehen bleibt.


|bigeyes Und dat aus´m Munde eines Schönwetteranglers..:q:q:q


----------



## Andy1608 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Tja Klaus S

Nun haben wir dich aber bei den E...n:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Fischmansfriend (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

Mein Kumpel hat zum Brandungsangeln auch son Popup Zelt, einfach nur cool und hält auch bei viel Wind !


----------



## noworkteam (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*



Fischmansfriend schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel hat zum Brandungsangeln auch son Popup Zelt, einfach nur cool und hält auch bei viel Wind !


 
Ach was #h


----------



## Platte (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Strandmuschel suche*

So ein Zelt kannst Du fürs Teichangeln nutzen aber nicht für die Brandung!!!
Habe solche Dinger verkauft #d
Nichts fürs Brandungsangeln :m
Das Einzig ware für die Brandung sind die von Holden, Dega oder Trend.
Preisliche Alternative das Cormoran und das neue Quantum wobei ich das von Quantum vorziehe von der Verarbeitung.
Vom Moritz rate ich ab da ich schon einige frisch Gelieferte gesehen habe mit Naht-Mängel.


----------



## Steinbeck (4. Januar 2023)

Hallo,

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich verstehe, wonach du genau suchst. Suchst du nach einem Ort, an dem du Muscheln kaufen kannst? Oder suchst du nach einer bestimmten Art von Strandmuscheln? Wenn du nach einer bestimmten Art von Strandmuscheln suchst, kann ich dir vielleicht helfen, sie zu finden. Wenn du nur nach einer allgemeinen Preisvorstellung suchst, ist das vielleicht schwieriger zu machen. Aber ich kann es versuchen!


----------



## Vanner (4. Januar 2023)

Ich denke das Problem sollte sich inzwischen geklärt haben, sind ja inzwischen schon 13 Jahre vergangen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Januar 2023)

Steinbeck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich verstehe, wonach du genau suchst. Suchst du nach einem Ort, an dem du Muscheln kaufen kannst? Oder suchst du nach einer bestimmten Art von Strandmuscheln? Wenn du nach einer bestimmten Art von Strandmuscheln suchst, kann ich dir vielleicht helfen, sie zu finden. Wenn du nur nach einer allgemeinen Preisvorstellung suchst, ist das vielleicht schwieriger zu machen. Aber ich kann es versuchen!


Stell Dich doch Mal offiziell vor. Mich würde vor allen Dingen aus geographischen Gründen die Auswahl dein Nick-Names interessieren


----------



## Schilfsänger (6. Januar 2023)

_Das liest sich wie das Zeug das der Hermes Bot "Bo" ausspuckt. _


----------

